
Narcissists Can Be Identified By Their Facebook Accounts - Psychologists - jkopelman
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/narcissists_can_be_identified_by_their_facebook_accounts_psychologists
======
tristmegistus
The article didn't say how I one can tell narcisists on facebook, but I guess
the actual report does. Maybe I can write a facebook app that tells you if a
user is a narcisist... What other personality disorders could we screen for?

~~~
silentbicycle
Yes, it does - it says that people who have dozens or hundreds of friends
("numerous yet shallow relationships") and whose primary profile pictures are
glamor shots rather than candid shots (i.e., are intended to give an self-
promoting representation rather than a personal one) probably lean towards
narcissism.

------
Alex3917
I wonder if the observers would have been more accurate if they had used the
Brunswikian lens model or some other tool instead of just eyeballing it. It
looks like the observers were basing their judgments too heavily on self-
directed identity claims.

------
biohacker42
So having lots of friends and flattering pictures of your self makes you a
narcissist?

And here I thought I was alone in thinking everyone who plasters their
pictures on the internet is self obsessed.

~~~
chaostheory
there's a hard number limit for how many good relationships you can
realistically have with people. personally I think someone with say 500
'friends' either is a psuedo celeb or collects people like pokemon for their
social network site

~~~
unalone
Yeah, exactly. And it makes it really hard to do anything useful on Facebook.

I only have 54 friends on it and I get useful info, and really sparse updates.
It's useful rather than addictive.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
What does it say about me that I don't have a Facebook account at all?

~~~
unalone
That you're not in a social environment that encourages Facebook.

I'm in college, so it's much more useful to me.

~~~
tjpick
Peer pressure is the reason you use Facebook?

------
river_styx
So basically a socially affecting disorder will manifest itself on a social
website? Shocking revelation!

